# Frostbite??



## SlimShady (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone here ever have frostbite? .. I've got a messed up shoulder, so after shoulder/tris day, I always use an icepack on it. I use those gel-packs that you put in the freezer.  About 3 days ago, I put the frozen gel-pack on my shoulder for about 30 minutes.  It was a new gel-pack and I guess it was too cold or something. Now I've got this redish/brown area on top of my shoulder (about as big as the bottom of a coke can) and there are some blisters. It stings a little bit, but not bad. I figured the blisters would go away after the first day, but more keep popping up. I think it's frostbite. 

 I been putting Neosporin ointment on it. Anyone know any other remedies? It's not like I'm in severe pain or anything, it's more of an annoyance. I can still work out, so I won't miss any days.


----------



## LAM (Oct 12, 2004)

you shouldn't ice an injury for more than 20 minutes straight....I've had frostbite but never had any blistering.  maybe some chemical(s) from the ice pack leaked out and is causing irritation...


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 12, 2004)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever have frostbite? .. I've got a messed up shoulder, so after shoulder/tris day, I always use an icepack on it. I use those gel-packs that you put in the freezer.  About 3 days ago, I put the frozen gel-pack on my shoulder for about 30 minutes.  It was a new gel-pack and I guess it was too cold or something. Now I've got this redish/brown area on top of my shoulder (about as big as the bottom of a coke can) and there are some blisters. It stings a little bit, but not bad. I figured the blisters would go away after the first day, but more keep popping up. I think it's frostbite.
> 
> I been putting Neosporin ointment on it. Anyone know any other remedies? It's not like I'm in severe pain or anything, it's more of an annoyance. I can still work out, so I won't miss any days.



I suggest going to the doctor for this one.


----------



## pmech (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed. I also have has frostbite, and never had any blistering, and I would assume that blistering shouldn't occur from a ice pack after 30 minutes. Contact a doc


----------



## SlimShady (Oct 12, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> you shouldn't ice an injury for more than 20 minutes straight....I've had frostbite but never had any blistering. maybe some chemical(s) from the ice pack leaked out and is causing irritation...


 Yeah, I know.. .. I left it on there a little longer than I should have. It felt really good and I just figured that the gel-pack was probably thawing out anyway. All my other gel-packs lose power and thaw out after 15 minutes, but not this new one. I screwed up. 

 I was thinking the same thing about some chemicals leaking. The gelpacks come with this little cotton cover thing (I call it a gelpack condom  ), but I never use those. It's supposed to keep the gel-pack from coming in direct contact with the skin, but they always seemed to make them feel less cold. After this happened, I put the pack in the cover and then checked the cover for leaks and I couldn't find any. I'm wondering if there was some chemicals left over and smeared on the pack at the factory? ...I been using icepacks for four years and never had this problem before. 

      If it isn't better in a couple of days (or if it changes color or anything), I go to see a doc...


----------



## cletis20 (Oct 12, 2004)

The same thing happened to me. After about 20 minutes with an ice pack on my elbow I removed it and my skin was frozen solid! It hurt like hell but at least it taught me a lesson. 

The lesson I learned: 

NEVER PUT AN ICE PACK DIRECTLY ON YOUR SKIN.


----------



## iMan323 (Oct 12, 2004)

Reddish brown skin with blisters after prolonged exposure to cold? Frostbite, and it's not a mild one either.  Go see your doctor.


----------



## Jaskom (Apr 23, 2005)

SlimShady said:
			
		

> Anyone here ever have frostbite? .. I've got a messed up shoulder, so after shoulder/tris day, I always use an icepack on it. I use those gel-packs that you put in the freezer.  About 3 days ago, I put the frozen gel-pack on my shoulder for about 30 minutes.  It was a new gel-pack and I guess it was too cold or something. Now I've got this redish/brown area on top of my shoulder (about as big as the bottom of a coke can) and there are some blisters. It stings a little bit, but not bad. I figured the blisters would go away after the first day, but more keep popping up. I think it's frostbite.
> 
> I been putting Neosporin ointment on it. Anyone know any other remedies? It's not like I'm in severe pain or anything, it's more of an annoyance. I can still work out, so I won't miss any days.



The Neo ointment is the right thing to do - you have what is known as a superficial frostbite.  It has nothing to do with "chemicals" in the ice pack.  You simply froze the top layer of skin.  Use common sense - if the area looks dark colored (blue/gray/brown), I would see a doctor.  Otherwise, just treat the area with the ointment.  I did the same thing to my shoulder after straining my rotator cuff on the incline press.  I was showering the next day and found a nasty blister.  In the future, place a towel between the ice pack and your skin.  Good luck.


----------



## nofeardzishere (Sep 18, 2007)

*Home made gel packs and frostbite...*

Vey simular situation...
I recently hurt my back, so I took a gel pack made from rubbing alcohol and water, placed it on my lower back/hip. I left it on for about 45 min. feeling no discomfort from the cold. When I took the icepack off, my skin felt like cardboard, was pure white and was purtruding about 1/4 to 1/2 inch. It was nasty. When I realized I froze the  layers of skin and possibly the fluid under the skin,  I was sick. Once the area started to thaw out, it burned like hell. Now, 4 days later it is very red with blisters and purple marks through out.  Some of the area is still hard  with no feeling and other areas hurt. Does anyone have any suggestions on what might help? And yes I have been to a doctor. Thanks...


----------

